# Spray foam



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

How much would you pay to have a 20x30x10 metal building sprayed?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Wouldn't matter what anyone away from your area would pay, what matters is how much your local folks charge. If you tell your local guy "I can get this done for 1/2 that in Tennessee", he would most likely say "Well WHY don't you move to Tennessee ?" 

Get 2-3 bids and you'll have a basis for knowing the going rate in your area.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

It's been a few years but to do our A-frame cabin was @2300 for 3.5 inches in the floor (20x20), Ceiling walls (20x20) with added 3.5 fiberglass, and end walls. Well worth it as we are really air tight and takes little to heat it. We did have to ad a vent under the wood stove for air because without it our chimney would not draw it is so air tight.

WWW


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

@wy_white_wolf soo jelaues...i want an air tight building as well...but new jersey and prices...haha forget it...
@Txyogagirl ... since there are sooo many companies out there and also various versions like open or closed cell foam, you really have to shop around...or you are lucky and someone out of your area here did it and can recommend...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Txyogagirl said:


> How much would you pay to have a 20x30x10 metal building sprayed?


There was a good article In Fine Homebuilding. Some foams are fire resistant.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

If you want to life in it...you better hire a company with good reputation...cause when this stuff is mixed wrong, it can be a real health issue due to escaping fumes, that are not so nice...


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Meinecke said:


> If you want to life in it...you better hire a company with good reputation...cause when this stuff is mixed wrong, it can be a real health issue due to escaping fumes, that are not so nice...


Safety is important to me I have been doing a lot of research and went and viewed 2 homes with it during the construction process. There are 3 big manufacturers that are good so I have heard I guess someone could say they are use USA company and really give me the crappy stuff I guess that’s what’s scary.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

wy_white_wolf said:


> It's been a few years but to do our A-frame cabin was @2300 for 3.5 inches in the floor (20x20), Ceiling walls (20x20) with added 3.5 fiberglass, and end walls. Well worth it as we are really air tight and takes little to heat it. We did have to ad a vent under the wood stove for air because without it our chimney would not draw it is so air tight.
> 
> WWW


I assume you got closed cell if it’s so tight? Do you know the brand of foam?i have been researching 3 different ones


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Txyogagirl said:


> I assume you got closed cell if it’s so tight? Do you know the brand of foam?i have been researching 3 different ones


Closed cell. Don't know brand. At the time I looked into spraying it myself with the kits you can buy. Then found out it would cost half as much to contract it out. The company I hired also did several schools that I knew of so wasn't worried about chemical gassing as they usually just buy the chemicals and mix themselves.

WWW


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Kinda depends on how much you want. The first inch is the most expensive of course.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Theres a member here from main that recommends doing it yourself and has a few handy tricks


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Theres a member here from main that recommends doing it yourself and has a few handy tricks


I wish I could do it myself but that’s for sure not an option I have 2 babies one on each hip and hubby works to many hours to pay for it all lol. We plan to do some batts in a couple areas of a partition wall but everything else we will hire out. The only foam I’m spraying the the 4.00 can at HD


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wecan get free foam here Ive always thought the ultimate way to go would be to spray on a inch or so to seal then Press 6 inch sheets into that then another inch to seal and another 6 inches of sheets.!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Txyogagirl said:


> I wish I could do it myself but that’s for sure not an option I have 2 babies one on each hip and hubby works to many hours to pay for it all lol. We plan to do some batts in a couple areas of a partition wall but everything else we will hire out. The only foam I’m spraying the the 4.00 can at HD


Ive been in that no mans land where you work to much to save money but dont make enough to afford too!


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Neighbor here in SW Ohio,had the inside second floor sprayed with 2" closed cell.Trusses and walls,so much quieter,much warmer,made a big difference.No idea what he paid.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Txyogagirl said:


> How much would you pay to have a 20x30x10 metal building sprayed?


In Dallas it will be around 1.50 to 2 dollars a foot according to ease of access. Or at least it was around 3 years ago. They have been going through somewhat of a boom the last few years and prices may have gone up.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you gonna park two cars in it ? 20 foot is kinda tight.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

two days ago I called a semi local company and for the closed cell foam, for a semi quote on a building I am thinking about, the higher R value stuff, he was charging a Dollar, a square foot, per inch of thickness, so 2 inches thick was about $2 a square foot, with about an R13 equivalent, and 3" about $3 a square foot, with a R value of about R19 equivalent, he was reluctant to talk R value, and used the word equivalent, (so I don't know what was up with that, but some foams do loose there R value over time is what I have read),


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Are you gonna park two cars in it ? 20 foot is kinda tight.


No not in the 20ft part it a 30x50 shop with a 30x20 end section partitioned off for living quarters. We’re going to build a home eventually but can’t until we sell our current home so we’re building a shop to live in then listing our city him then building our house. We will have the 30x30 leftover section as storage and it has a 16x8 roll up door. We are only heating and cooling insulating the small 600sq ft “apartment” section.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> In Dallas it will be around 1.50 to 2 dollars a foot according to ease of access. Or at least it was around 3 years ago. They have been going through somewhat of a boom the last few years and prices may have gone up.


So I have now got all my bids going rate is 1.00 per in closed cell and .35in open cell all companies around here do 5.5 in on ceilingand 4in walls we’re planning 1 in closed 3 In open and ceiling 2inclosed 3.5 open


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

I’m not a fan of spray foam. It has caused termite nightmares for lots of families. After years in pest control I’ve seen lots of problems depending on how and where it is applied. Do NOT foam your walls.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I disagree. termites do not like foam. I foamed a geodesic dome back in 77 and lived in it for 15 yrs with no problems just real low heating and cooling bills. I had it foamed 4 ft below grade before backfilling also.

Current house in Missouri had the crawl space getting so cold the pipes almost froze. Bought a DIY kit and sprayed an inch plus on the concrete footing inside. Now it stays are around 52 degrees in the winter. Mice will not chew through the stuff.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Spray foam is one of the best ways to prevent insect damage. There is no reason what so ever that it could make it worse...


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Everything I've seen on closed cell foam claims rodents and insects won't touch it. My cabin was done about 10 years ago. Underside of floor is completely exposed and has no sign of any rodent or insect damage.

WWW


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.builderonline.com/build...lation-has-potential-to-hide-termite-issues_c


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> https://www.builderonline.com/build...lation-has-potential-to-hide-termite-issues_c


Well, if it's on a local news website, it MUST be true!! Sounds like they are talking about a "tiny house" and it sounds to me like it wasn't built right in the first place...like so many tiny houses are.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think you are confused.

https://www.terminix.com/additional-pest-solutions/attic-insulation/types/spray-foam/

https://www.sunlightcontractors.com/bad-insulation-advice-leads-mold-termite-infestation/


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think you are confused.


I think you are over dramatizing a minor and rare problem. 

If a house is built correctly, there should be no exposed untreated wood for termites to find in the first place. Covering everything with spray foam, is a great way to protect it. Of course, spray foam also does a FANTASTIC job of filling up every little hole/crack/crevice, greatly reducing the problems with any type of insects and rodents.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Number21 said:


> Well, if it's on a local news website, it MUST be true!! Sounds like they are talking about a "tiny house" and it sounds to me like it wasn't built right in the first place...like so many tiny houses are.


Builder magazine is one of the top magazines in the trade. Most of the termite tunnels found have been in rigid foam. Understand that rigid foam has been around for 5 decades though as common. If they will burrow through rigid foam they will burrow through spray foam. They dont eat the foam for sure but they do like the wood. There have been cases of burrows in spray foam. Truth is, termites are always hidden for a while no matter what you do. Plan for the termites and build whatever you want.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

When the builders, contractors, and pest control people all have warnings on their websites, it would be worth researching further.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

The bottom line is if you build and maintain a home correctly this will not be a problem. Getting advice about this from a pest control company is as stupid as asking a drug company if you need anti depressants. 

Sure, termites can burrow through spray foam, but they aren't going to start if they don't find good wood on the outside to start with.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> When the builders, contractors, and pest control people all have warnings on their websites, it would be worth researching further.


I have been hearing more and more about this lately. The problem is they come out with something new and run with it willy nilly. Deal with the consequence later. I have been around long enough to remember when Masonite was king. They took sugar cane leaves and stalks left over from the sugar production and made siding out of it. It has been a big no no since 2000 and we are still replacing that stuff today. It's useless. It's ok stuff but *NOT* for exterior use.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

Spray foam is far from new. They were using rigid foam boards long before that. This is not some new mystery miracle product.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bless your heart.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Number21 said:


> Spray foam is far from new. They were using rigid foam boards long before that. This is not some new mystery miracle product.


I understand that. That's why I said common. They even have some spray foam now for the masses that has borates in it for bug control like cellulose has in it. Now, why would they do that if no bugs were ever in there to begin with?


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> Now, why would they do that if no bugs were ever in there to begin with?


Same reason drug companies come out with the new "extended release" formula when their patents for the first drug expire.

You don't honestly think these companies have your best interests in mind do you? All they care about is making as much money as they can in the shortest amount of time.

Spray foam has been around a long time. There have not been increased reports of insect damage because of it. And, you can't deny that it stops a TON of damage from ever happening from all sorts of random insects and rodents.

By all means, use fiberglass if you want. I couldn't care less what you use. Every project I ever work on from now on and several years back will/has make/made use of lots of spray foam. I generally don't make building decisions from internet forums.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Number21 said:


> Same reason drug companies come out with the new "extended release" formula when their patents for the first drug expire.
> 
> You don't honestly think these companies have your best interests in mind do you? All they care about is making as much money as they can in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> ...


You must have me mistaken for Wolf Blitzer. I know the companies only value their own bottom line. That's why they have a product with borates in it. That way if you dont pay the extra for it and get termites they can say tsk, tsk, you should have got our other product with borates in it and that wouldn't have happened. It's all about liability these days.

I know how long spray foam has been around. I have been driving nails for pay since I was 13 in 1977. I have built some amazing things in my day. I use spray foam because it is the best we have right now. I would never use fiberglass anymore unless the architect spec'd it and even then I would do an RFI (to no avail). I use cellulose or spray foam period on my jobs. Cellulose for 1 hour fire rating on steel and spray for everything else.

All I am saying is everyone needs to do their own research and do what they think is best. Technology advances daily.

Quick question though, If you dont make building decisions from a forum then why do you give advice on one? I'm not trying to start a war here but the friction I am seeing is not necessary. I am agreeing with you that spray is the best we have at the moment. But everyone needs to do the due diligence as to what works best for themselves.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> Quick question though, If you dont make building decisions from a forum then why do you give advice on one?


I think it's clear that "Alice In TX" has decided spray foam is evil and has to keep posting links she quickly found in google, likely without much experience behind it. When I see such silly things I feel the need to point it out for those who actually will read it and then quickly make the decision for their husband that now they can't use spray foam in their new house because "that lady I know on the internet" said so!

I don't take anything I read here very seriously, I'm just killing time. To some people this is a replacement for a college course. The truth is, even if spray foam *attracted* termites, it would still be one of the best building innovations in a very long time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am rolling on the floor laughing. People make incredible assumptions.

If I post from experience, I am attacked for not citing evidence. Now, you criticize me for posting research.

People who have been on this board a while know about my building and remodeling experice. 

You are behaving like an internet troll.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Spray foam is the only way to go. Been using it since 77.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Number21 said:


> I think it's clear that "Alice In TX" has decided spray foam is evil and has to keep posting links she quickly found in google, likely without much experience behind it.


I didn't see it that way at all. Alice has plenty of experience though.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I did a mental inventory of the houses and various types of insulation, and I smiled.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I was under the impression that termites like wet wood.
maybe the spray foam trapped some moisture and the termites found it.
I use the spray foam for a large assortment of projects. 
My next project as soon as it warms up outside will be to spray foam between the metal window wells and the dirt surrounding them as a water blocker..
I have installed all of my 12 stationary windows into my sunroom without any screws or nails. used only spray foam.. it is going on 30 some odd years and they have not fallen out nor are there any termites eating the wooden frames..


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

somewhat funny story, 

I was working on my own house, and I bought a bunk of rigid foam to wrap my house in before siding it, I had the bunk in a storage building and other things too precedent over the siding project, and so it stayed in the building over the winter, so the next spring I started to "use it" the top three sheets were fine, and then I found mouse central they had moved in and cored out most of the center of that foam bunk, there were tunnels and rooms all thought out the core and only one or two entrance holes in the back,, looking at the bunk of foam sheets there was no sign of damage, 

now this as a stacked bunk of foam, not sheets on a wall or sprayed in foam,


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am rolling on the floor laughing. People make incredible assumptions.
> 
> If I post from experience, I am attacked for not citing evidence. Now, you criticize me for posting research.
> 
> ...



One of my favorite quotes from a show I watched recently...….The young ones are scared of every thing now...…..


Most peoples knowledge of products are very outdated and they are not working with current information on house building.


Spray foam done correctly is no more of a impact than any of the other materials in a typical house,...….anything can be done incorrectly, I think life has become soo easy many invent things to be worried about. 



New houses are sealed up as tight as a cork in a bottle and have to be by code in most places, yet people still believe a house has to breath, which sounds fine on the surface until we define what does it mean to breath...…….that's now referred to as leaking...…..leaking your heating and cooling and money thru every crack possible. 


Most new houses need to be tested so they can confirm the ACH number, the lower the better...Air Changes a Hour,...…….you want that number as low as possible and spray foam helps with that and strength and as a moisture barrier etc etc etc.


Most peoples house building and materials thoughts are simply antiquated information,.....which is no reflection on them, as it is hard to stay current on any information.


I would worry about spray foam as much as I worry about the brakes failing in my car, which is zero and if you worry about your brakes failing each time you drive,.....you have a problem and should seek help.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

First cleanup.


----------

